# لماذا لم يختار ابنة أنثى لتغفر خطايا الإناث ؟



## آمــــــــــار (27 فبراير 2011)

*مرحبا صباحكم أو مسائكم خير *

*عندي سؤال بالنسبة عن الله :-*

*كلنا نعرف أن البشر عبارة عن ذكور وإناث *

*إذن لماذا اختار الله ابن ذكر ليغفر كل خطايا البشر من ذكور واناث ؟*

*لماذا لم يختار ابنة أنثى لتغفر خطايا الإناث ؟*

*****​


----------



## Molka Molkan (27 فبراير 2011)

آمــــــــــار قال:


> *مرحبا صباحكم أو مسائكم خير *
> 
> *عندي سؤال بالنسبة عن الله :-*
> 
> ...



رد بسيط أيضاً ، ماذا لو كان اختار اناث ؟ سيكون وقتها سؤالك بهذا الشكل :



آمــــــــــار قال:


> *مرحبا صباحكم أو مسائكم خير *
> 
> *عندي سؤال بالنسبة عن الله :-*
> 
> ...


 
وهكذا لا يوجد منطق للسؤال !

اما عن الإجابة الصريحة ، لان الأول في الخليقة هو آدم وهو الممثل الأول لها ومنه جاءت حواء


----------



## My Rock (27 فبراير 2011)

الأخت العزيزة آمــــــــــار
بداية أدعوكِ الى التحلي بأداب الحديث و عدم نسب أي كلام غير لائق لله.
أنتِ هنا ضيفة و من واجبك حسن الكلام و التصرف.

بالنسبة لسؤالك، فهو سؤال غيبي حاله حال لو سألنا سمى الله النبي الفلاني بهذا الغسم و لماذا كان نبيه الفلاني نبي و ليس نبية، لماذا الله اسم ذكر و ليس انثى. فكلها اسئلة غيبية إفتراضية لا معنى من طرحها!

الله ارسل المسيح لخلاص البشرية
12 مِنْ أَجْلِ ذَلِكَ كَأَنَّمَا بِإِنْسَانٍ وَاحِدٍ دَخَلَتِ  الْخَطِيَّةُ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ وَبِالْخَطِيَّةِ الْمَوْتُ وَهَكَذَا  اجْتَازَ الْمَوْتُ إِلَى جَمِيعِ النَّاسِ إِذْ أَخْطَأَ الْجَمِيعُ. 
13  فَإِنَّهُ حَتَّى النَّامُوسِ كَانَتِ الْخَطِيَّةُ فِي الْعَالَمِ. عَلَى  أَنَّ الْخَطِيَّةَ لاَ تُحْسَبُ إِنْ لَمْ يَكُنْ نَامُوسٌ.

فكفارة المسيح وحدها هي كافية لغفران الخطيئة و لا يوجد شئ إسمه خطيئة ذكور او خطيئة اناث، فالخطيئة في عين الرب واحد و الدواء لها واحد في المسيح يسوع.

الرب ينور طريقك.


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (27 فبراير 2011)

الخلقة الأولى كانت آدم
ومن آدم أخذ الرب ضلعاً وخلق منه حواء
فهى منه ، فإنهما مثل جسد واحد 
ولكن آدم يُعتبر رأس حواء ، لأنه الأصل

فمن هذه الناحية يُعتبر آدم الرأس والرئيس

والله يستحق أن تُقدَّم له البواكير وأوائل كل شيئ

ولذلك فالعمل المقدس الذى لله ، يقوم به الرئيس ، أى الرجل .
ومن ذلك خدمة الفداء ، كان ينبغى أن يقوم بها رئيس الرؤساء جميعاً ، أى المسيح


----------



## آمــــــــــار (27 فبراير 2011)

Molka Molkan قال:


> رد بسيط أيضاً ، ماذا لو كان اختار اناث ؟ سيكون وقتها سؤالك بهذا الشكل :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
*صح كلامك .... لأن آدم كان قبل حواء في الخليقة *

*لكن لماذا أيضا لا يتخذ شكل رجل أسود بدل الأبيض هناك رجل أسود ؟*

*ولماذا يتخذ شكل رجل قوقازي لماذا ليس رجل من طبيعة منغولية مع انهم من نفس الطبيعة ؟*

*آدم القوقازي هل هو افضل من آدم النغولي أو الأسود ؟*


----------



## Molka Molkan (27 فبراير 2011)

نفس ردي السابق ، لو كان اسود سيكون سؤالك هو كالأتي :



> *لكن لماذا أيضا لا يتخذ شكل رجل أبيض بدل الأسود هناك رجل أبيض ؟*



فما نفعل لك ؟ تريده الوانا ؟!
عجبي !

ثم من قال ان آدم ابيض؟ او اسود ؟! او برتقالي ؟!



> *ولماذا يتخذ شكل رجل قوقازي لماذا ليس رجل من طبيعة منغولية مع انهم من نفس الطبيعة ؟*


ومن اين جاءت القوازية والمنغولية !! بعد ادم ام قبله !



لماذا انتي بيضاء ( مثلا ) ولم تأتي سوداء او شقراء او او او او ، بل لماذا انتي انثى اساسا !!؟

ما هذا الكلام ؟!



> *آدم القوقازي هل هو افضل من آدم النغولي أو الأسود ؟*



نفس السؤال :



> *آدم **النغولي** هل هو افضل من آدم **القوقازي** أو الأسود ؟*


او 



> *آدم  **الأسود** هل هو افضل من آدم النغولي أو **القوقازي** ؟*




ربنا يهديكي​


----------



## My Rock (27 فبراير 2011)

آمــــــــــار قال:


> *صح كلامك .... لأن آدم كان قبل حواء في الخليقة *
> 
> *لكن لماذا أيضا لا يتخذ شكل رجل أسود بدل الأبيض هناك رجل أسود ؟*
> 
> ...



الله لا يفرق عنده الوان، اسود ام اصفر ام ابيض، لا فرق. فلون بشرة المسيح لن يغير شعرة من فدائه و خلاصه الإلهي.
شكل المسيح و لونه يتبع البيئة و المنطق التي عاش فيها، و هي منطقة إسرائيل بحسب كونه نشئته في وسط يهودي بحسب الوعود و النؤئات الكتابية.


----------



## تيمو (27 فبراير 2011)

هو سؤالك نفس سؤال:

طيب ليش ربنا بعث رسل بس لهذه المنطقة؟ 

طيب هاي إسمها أسئلة دائرة بمعنى أنها لن تنتهي ، ولكن لماذا ذكر وليس أنثى؟؟

لأن الله إختار *مريم العذراء (أنثى) ليأتي منها المخلّص (ذكر)* فالله اختار أنثى لتكون شريك في هذه الخطة الرائعة ولم يأتي من فراغ، أو يهبط من السماء كما يحلو للبعض أن يتسائل! 

فهذا يُجيب على تساؤلات كثيرة منها: ألم يكن في مقدور الله أن يتجسّد بطرق أخرى أكثر معجزية؟ الجواب لا، لأنه أراد ليس فقط أن يكون كإنسان في كل شيء، بل لتشارك الأنثى التي هي أمه في عمل الفداء ... حتى ولو هو كان المخلّص الوحيد !

شكراً


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (27 فبراير 2011)

مثلما قال إخوتى الأحباء

فهذه الأسئلة غير مبنية على منطق سليم
+++ وأبلغ رد كان للأخ مولكا : يعنى عايزاه يكون ألوان ليرضى جميع ألوان البشرة

+++ ثم - مثلما قال أخونا ماى روك - فإنه لا تفرق معه الألوان ، لأن كل البشر عنده واحد ، مثلما قال الإنجيل : ليس بربرى وسكيثى .... الكل فى المسيح واحد

+++ كما أن إختياره للنسل الذى سيأتى منه ، لم يكن مبنياً على صفات جسدية ، فإنه لم يختار إبراهيم بسبب مواصفات جسدية معينة ، بل بسبب مواصفات إيمانية ممتازة ، إذ كان يثق ثقة مطلقة فى صدق الله وقدرته على تنفيذ كل ما وعد به
والآن ، الكل واحد فى المسيح ، بشرط أن يكون لنا نفس هذا الإيمان الثابت الذى كان عليه إبراهيم


----------



## The Antiochian (27 فبراير 2011)

> فهذا يُجيب على تساؤلات كثيرة منها: ألم يكن في مقدور الله أن يتجسّد بطرق أخرى أكثر معجزية؟ الجواب لا، لأنه أراد ليس فقط أن يكون كإنسان في كل شيء، بل لتشارك الأنثى التي هي أمه في عمل الفداء ... حتى ولو هو كان المخلّص الوحيد !


*توضيحا ً لكلامك أخي الحبيب*
*الجواب : نعم ، الله كلي القدرة*
*ولكن حينها لا معنى لذلك ،، لإنسانية ناقصة ليست منذ الخلية الأولى*
*يكون الفداء ناقصا ً لو كانت الإنسانية ناقصة*

*فكما يقول الآباء القديسون "ما لم يتخذ لم يُشفَ"*

*الرب يبارككم وأتمنى أن تكون الأجوبة وصلت*


----------



## Critic (28 فبراير 2011)

*لَيْسَ يَهُودِيٌّ وَلاَ يُونَانِيٌّ. لَيْسَ عَبْدٌ وَلاَ حُرٌّ. لَيْسَ ذَكَرٌ وَأُنْثَى، لأَنَّكُمْ جَمِيعًا وَاحِدٌ فِي الْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ.*
*غلاطية 3 : 28*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (28 فبراير 2011)

فعلاً
فأعمال الله لا تُستقصىَ :
ما أبعد أحكامه عن الفحص وطرقه عن التقصى


----------



## apostle.paul (28 فبراير 2011)

*سؤال مضحك *
*اولا ابن الله من الازل ابن الله وابن الله ليس ذكر ولا انثى دا جوهر الله الروحانى بعيد عن كل تصنيفات الجنس البشري *
*كونه تجسد فى المسيح يسوع وهو حسب اجناس البشر ذكر لان راس الخليقة هو ادم وليس حواء وهكذا راس الخليقة الجديدة هو ادم الجديد ومنه الكنيسة العروس*
*لما يبقى راس الكنيسة انثى تبقى الكنيسة عروس مين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*ثانيا من قديم الازمان والله يتكلم بصيغة المذكر ويخاطب شعبه بصيغة المؤنث لان الراجل وامراته العلاقة بينهم علاقة عهد *
*والعلاقة بينا وبين الرب الاله علاقة عهد علاقة اله اشترنا بالدم ونحن تعهدنا بالايمان به*


----------



## أَمَة (3 مارس 2011)

mm4jesus قال:


> انا لم استخدم اسلاميات نهائيا.......





mm4jesus قال:


> وهده ليست اول مره تحذف فيها ردودي
> فقد حصل في موضوع اخر
> لهذا اري ان هناك استخفاف واضح بردودي
> ومن ثم بشخصيتي
> وهدا شئ لا اقبله


 
أخي الكريم 

رجاءً ان لا تأخذ عمل المشرف على انه ضد شخصك الكريم.

الأخ *مولكا* رد عليك وكان رده صحيحا ولكنك واخد الموضوع بحساسية.

كتبتَ لي على الخاص وسارد عليك على الخاص مع عرض مشاركتك المحذوفة لكي تفهم سبب حذفها.

والرب يبارك حياتك.


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (3 مارس 2011)

إقتباس :-
(( لان راس الخليقة هو ادم وليس حواء وهكذا راس الخليقة الجديدة هو ادم الجديد ))

فكرة جميلة

فعلاً ، على صاحب الإعتراض أن يعترض أيضاً على أن الله خلق آدم أولاً ثم خلق منه حواء

فلماذا ياالله - بحسب رأى صاحب السؤال الغريب - تخلق آدم أولاً ؟ لماذا لم تخلق حواء أولاً ؟؟؟؟؟

فليسامحنى الله على هذا التفكير الأخرق ، وليسامح صاحب السؤال الأخرق أيضاً


----------



## السـامرية (8 مارس 2011)

*معلش يعنى مع احترامى لكل الاعضاء اللى تكرموا بالرد
السؤال دة تافه بطريقة غريبة المفروض الانسان يسأل سؤال يفيدة ويتعلم منة
مش سؤال لمجرد السخرية ةالاستهزاء بعقولنا
ربنا يرحمنا من الجهل دة
*​


----------



## wijdan (8 مارس 2011)

الله يرضى عليكي لشو هيك سؤال..

طلعيلك درجتين تلاته بشي نعرف ندعمك فيه..

مساكم ورد والسلام


----------



## مجدي طة (18 مارس 2011)

هذا سؤال معني ذلك ان ادم هو المسئول عن الخطيئه وليس حواء مع الدليل اذا كان ذلك صحيح والله المستعان


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (18 مارس 2011)

كلاهما مسؤل
ولكن آدم هو الرأس فمسؤلته تأتى أولاً

ولذلك فإن الله إستجوبه أولاً 

لكنه أدانهما كليهما معاً
إرجع إلى تك3: 9- 19


----------



## Desert Rose (18 مارس 2011)

مجدي طة قال:


> هذا سؤال معني ذلك ان ادم هو المسئول عن الخطيئه وليس حواء مع الدليل اذا كان ذلك صحيح والله المستعان



*الاتنين مسئولين عن الخطأ وحواء اغويت من الحية 
ولكن ادم هو اللى اخد الوصية مباشرة من الله ,يعنى ادم هو من 
تسلم الوصية من الله وعلشان كده يعتبر هو ممثل الجنس البشرى 
كله لان كمان من ادم خلقت حواء 
فيعتبر ادم هو ممثل البشرية وممثل الخطية البشرية 
وعلشان كده جه ادم الثانى او ادم الاخير (المسيح )بلا خطية ليفدى الانسان من الخطية ونتائجها التى حدثت بسبب ادم الاول 

*


----------



## الانسان الحر (19 مارس 2011)

##################
##########
#####


المفرود أن أحذف هذا الرد لأن الردود في قسم الأسئلة والأجوبة المسيحية يجب أن تكون مبنية على الإيمان المسيحي فقط ...
فضلت أن امسحه لأنك عضو جديد وهذه أول مشاركة لك، لكي يتسنى لك أن تقرأ قوانين الاسئلة و الاجوبة المسيحية


----------

